# Wie reinigt ihr eure Kleidung nach Matsch fahrten?



## fanatics (13. August 2017)

Hallo,
wie reinigt Ihr eure Kleidung nach fahrten durch den Matsch? Ich bekomme meine Kleidung  (einfache und billige) nicht mehr sauber. Oder mache ich was falsch, 30° Grad wäsche?
Wollte mir jetzt ein MTB Trikot zulegen habe nur bedenken das dieses nach der ersten fahrt wieder nicht sauber wird.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 217913 (13. August 2017)

Heirate!  Meine Frau hat mit Unterstützung der Miele bis jetzt fast alles wieder sauber bekommen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatics (13. August 2017)

Verheiratet bin ich, dann liegt es wohl daran das ich keine Miele habe .
Nein mal im ernst lassen sich vernüftige Trikots einfacher reinigen? 
Wollte mir dieses holen:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-motion-trikot-602421

Gruß


----------



## systemgewicht (13. August 2017)

Mit Kleidung duschen und dann auch gleich Waschen und nicht eintrocknen lassen.


----------



## aufgehts (13. August 2017)

fanatics schrieb:


> Wollte mir jetzt ein MTB Trikot zulegen habe nur bedenken das dieses nach der ersten fahrt wieder nicht sauber wird.



trikot und mtb an den nagel hängen...


----------



## Lisma (13. August 2017)

Manche Dreckspritzer (die Leute die auf dem Land wohnen wissen was ich meine ) gehen halt beim ersten Waschgang danach nicht gleich heraus oder überhaupt nicht mehr. Aber das ist doch egal. Oder ziehst du deine Biketrikots auch zu anderen Anlässen an? Sicher nicht. Sauber sind sie ja nach dem Waschen aber es kann halt sein das der Dreck hier und da ein paar Verfärbungen hinterlässt. "Nicht eintrocknen" lassen ist wohl die beste Methode.


----------



## adrenochrom (13. August 2017)

protipp: klamotten nur in matschbraun kaufen


----------



## BjL (13. August 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> protipp: klamotten nur in matschbraun kaufen



Proprotipp: Nackisch fahren, beschde


----------



## noocelo (13. August 2017)

sofabiken ftw!


----------



## BjL (13. August 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> sofabiken ftw!



Nackisch


----------



## noocelo (13. August 2017)

kann zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (13. August 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> kann zu.



Das stimmt


----------



## adrenochrom (13. August 2017)




----------



## fanatics (13. August 2017)

Danke für die Antworten. Mir ging es eigentlich darum ob die Flecken immer bleiben. Ich ziehe die Klamotten nur zum Biken an.


----------



## Bench (13. August 2017)

Wenn nach 30° Wäsche noch Flecken bleiben, waschs nochmal bei 40°


----------



## adrenochrom (13. August 2017)

Bench schrieb:


> Wenn nach 40° Wäsche noch Flecken bleiben, waschs nochmal bei 90°


----------



## Deleted 217913 (14. August 2017)

fanatics schrieb:


> Verheiratet bin ich, dann liegt es wohl daran das ich keine Miele habe .
> Nein mal im ernst lassen sich vernüftige Trikots einfacher reinigen?
> Wollte mir dieses holen:
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-motion-trikot-602421
> ...



Waschmaschinen anderer Hersteller sind sicherlich auch nicht schlechter ;-)
Spaß beiseite, manchen Dreck kriegt man nicht immer restlos weg beim ersten Waschgang. Dieser Trikot-Stoff lässt sich in der Regel aber leichter reinigen als "normale" Klamotten. Ich vermeide es halt auch zu helle, also weiße Klamotten zu kaufen.
Ansonsten sind es halt die Bike-Klamotten und mich stört es auch nicht, wenn da mal ein Fleck noch drauf ist, lange bleiben die meist nicht sauber auf einer Tour......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (14. August 2017)

fanatics schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Mir ging es eigentlich darum ob die Flecken immer bleiben. Ich ziehe die Klamotten nur zum Biken an.


Und selbst wenn, es sind doch nur Sportsachen. 

Ich, als "zum Glück" unverheirateter, wasche den groben Dreck vorher mit Handwäsche ab, Ggf. längere Zeit einweichen lassen und danach ab in die Waschmaschine. VG, Rubik


----------



## Deleted 217350 (14. August 2017)

Ich wasche meine Radklamotten immer mit 40°C, auch und obwohl oft nur 30°C draufsteht.
40°C ist ja nix und das muss das Zeug aushalten, andernfalls ist es eh ein Scheiß. Hat bisher immer geklappt und wird auch sauber. 30°C ist ein Witz, da kommste am Körper im Sommer leicht drüber. Und dann läuft das Zeug ein, während man es nassschwitzt  .
Und den langen Waschgang benutzen, nicht den schnellen, der nach einer Stunde durch ist. Gut Ding will Weile haben - gilt auch und gerade bei der Wäsche.


----------



## MTBpleasure (14. August 2017)

Das Forum war in den Antworten mal wieder gnadenlos ehrlich. 

Zum Thema: 
Ich habe gestern Vormittag auch eine 3 stündige Schlammtour gemacht und die Klamotten sahen dementsprechend danach aus. Ich habe sie direkt nach der Tour in die WaMa geschmissen und bei 40 Grad gewaschen. ich schwöre auf das Spee Flüssigwaschmittel. Damit habe ich bisher alles raus bekommen so auch gestern. Falls mal etwas nicht restlos sauber wird stört mich das nicht. ich gehe damit weder zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch noch möchte ich jemanden mit meinem Amor Pfeil treffen.


----------



## noocelo (14. August 2017)

flüssigwaschmittel ist tatsächlich wichtig bei sportmat; und hin und wieder bei moderaten temperaturen in den trockner (gewährleistet den einwandfreien feuchtigkeitstransport).


----------



## _Olli (14. August 2017)

fanatics schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie reinigt Ihr eure Kleidung nach fahrten durch den Matsch?


trocknen lassen - ausschütteln - wieder anziehen. spart strom und wasser.


----------



## Sven12345 (14. August 2017)

_Olli schrieb:


> trocknen lassen - ausschütteln - wieder anziehen. spart strom und wasser.



So mach ich das mit dem Bike.

Und ganz ehrlich:
Ab und zu wasch ich Sportklamotten auch mal auf 60°C.
Wenn ich Trickots jahrelang immer nur bei 40°C wasche, müffeln die Teile irgendwann.
Selbst direkt nach dem waschen.
40°C scheint für manche Gerüche und Bakterien einfach nicht der Bringer zu sein.
Polyester und Nylon müssten eigentlich ohne Probleme auch Kochwäsche aushalten.
Natürlich würden dadurch Beschichtungen, Farben, Reißverschlüsse, Stretch-Fasern extrem leiden.


----------



## adrenochrom (14. August 2017)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Trickots jahrelang immer nur bei 40°C wasche, müffeln die Teile irgendwann.
> Selbst direkt nach dem waschen.
> 40°C scheint für manche Gerüche und Bakterien einfach nicht der Bringer zu sein.


protipp:


----------



## Lisma (14. August 2017)




----------



## pat. (18. Juni 2019)

Hi ihr Schmutzfinken ;-)

Generell wasche ich meine Bikeklamotten mit einem Sportwaschmittel, bei 30°C, auf links gedreht und geschleudert wird auch nur bis 600 U/min.

Ist für den Einen vielleicht zu aufwendig, doch wie wir alle wissen, ist die Bekleidung nicht gerade günstig. Mir wurde einmal gesagt, dass die Sachen dadurch in der Waschmaschine nicht so sehr beansprucht werden und länger halten sollen.

Die Hosen versuche ich so wenig wie möglich zu waschen, die Innenhosen oft nur per Hand, also das Sitzpolster und gut ist.


Bei größeren Verschmutzungen, wie hier beschrieben, Matsch-verwende ich einen Vorreiniger und dann auch gern mal bei 40°C. Richtig sauber werden die Trikots, die mit Matschflecken gespickt sind, allerdings nicht. Das Problem ist wohl das „Eintrocknen“.

Oft kann man gegen das Eintrocknen nichts machen, zum Beispiel an einem längeren WE auf Reisen, dann ist es halt so. Hat man immerhin ein paar Erinnerungen ;-)  


[Btw. Wäsche bei 60°C zu waschen, ist heutzutage kaum noch nötig. Alle Bakterien werden bei 40°C getötet und die Waschmittel sind mittlerweile so gut, dass es ein Irrglaube ist, dass Wäsche bei 60°C sauberer würde. 

Es verbraucht nur unnötige Energie und die Kleidung „leidet“ mehr.]


Have fun!


----------



## Pumu90 (22. Juni 2019)

Woher kommt denn die, dass alle Bakterien bei 40 grad abgetötet werden?

Selbst bei 90 grad gibt es Spezialisten die überleben, da die Temperatur in der WaMa viel zu kurz erreicht wird.

Gilt vor allem für viele Durchfallauslösende Bakterien, Pilze, spezielle Viren etc.

Im normalen Hausgebrauch wenn alle gesund sind mag 30 grad meist reichen. In anderen Fällen aber eben nicht.

Man muss es jetzt auch nicht übertreiben wie die Kollegen im RR Forum (Polsterhose im Dampfdrucktopf kochen  )

Und um den Biofilm aus der Waschmaschine zu bekommen (wer mal eine offen hätte Weiß was ich meine ) macht ne kochwäsche alle paar Wochen sowieso Sinn.

Zum Schlamm: meine Regenjacke klopfe ich seit ewiger Zeit einfach nur aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Logic (22. Juni 2019)

<-- Schönwetterradler, da gibbet kein Matsch 


ich ziehe meine Trikots und die Polsterhosen je nur eine fahrt an, dann komme die in die Waschmaschine, allerdings sammel ich auch die Sport- und Funktionssachen erst ein paar Tage, so dass es sich lohnt. Die Baggys wasche ich alle paar Ausfahrten mal, aber auch nur, wenn viel geschwitzt wurde.
Regenhose und Regenjacke werden nur abgebürstet, wenn es getrocknet ist. Die Softshell ebenso, wenn das nicht reicht, gehts mit in die Waschmaschine.

Pflegeleicht-Programm, 40°C, 800 U/min, Fein/Sportwaschmittel. Trikot und Polsterhosen auf links, Socken so wie sie vom Fuß kommen und den Rest dreht sich die Waschmaschine eh, wie sie will


----------



## Shonzo (22. Juni 2019)

Keine weißen Trikots kaufen.
Ansonsten direkt bei 30° in die Maschine.

Oder mit Regenkleidung fahren und zusammen mit dem Bike im Garten duschen.


----------



## Pumu90 (22. Juni 2019)

Oder was Oneal sagt (letzter Satz )

Übrigens werf ich das Ding seit Ewigkeiten bei 40 oder 60 Grad in die Waschmaschine, manchmal auf in den Trockner aus Versehen. Schadet garnix. Alle Löcher sind bis jetzt von Ästen oder Schotter


----------

